# A couple of my "aliens"



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

I finally got some pictures uploaded on photobucket, so I thought I'd grace you with lots of badly taken pictures of my "aliens."

Mantis Religiosa (European Mantis)

Adult Female (back)







Adult Female (face)






Nymph (L1)






Phyllovates Chlorophaea (Texas Unicorn Mantis)

Nymph






Adult Male and subadult male "sharing" food






Adult Female


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis (Chinese Mantis)

Nymph






Acromantis Farmosa (Taiwan Flower Mantis)

Nymph "hiding."






Nymph giving directions. (Go left!)






Nymph "praying."






Nymph cleaning self.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Odontomantis Planticeps (Ant Mantis)

Adult female (back)






Eve hanging out on an orchid






Eve cleaning herself






Pseudoharpax Virescen (Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantis)

L1 Nymph






Hymenopus Coronatus (Orchid Mantis)

Pink Nymph






L2 Nymph






Adult Female






Subadults eating bluebottles


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

Those aren't bad pictures. I like the last orchid one and the ant mantids.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Those aren't bad pictures. I like the last orchid one and the ant mantids.


Thanks.

It was surprisingly hard to get a good shot of the ant mantis. :mellow:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2008)

You got a nice variety!


----------



## Pelle (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 16, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> You got a nice variety!


Thanks! The funny thing is, most are from mantisplace.  



Pelle said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 16, 2008)

Last of my pictures for now.

Phyllocrania paradoxa (Ghost mantis)

Subadult Male ( my favorite picture.)






Adult Male






Adult Female (back)






Adult Female (face)






Two Adults (The male will mount her, but not mate her! Argh! Why?)






Ghost Nymph


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 16, 2008)

lovely collection and lovely pics..i dont get the title tho.?theres more than a couple different species there.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> lovely collection and lovely pics..i dont get the title tho.?theres more than a couple different species there.


Thanks.  

Well the title was just something random that came to my mind... plus my mom always calls them aliens, so that's why the alien part is there. I also didn't think about how many species I had when I wrote that. :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 16, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Thanks.  Well the title was just something random that came to my mind... plus my mom always calls them aliens, so that's why the alien part is there. I also didn't think about how many species I had when I wrote that. :blink:


no problem.i was just being picky.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 16, 2008)

Be careful with this "sharing" - Texicorns often bite into each others limbs, often injuring themselves to the point where one dies.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> no problem.i was just being picky.


Nah, it's fine.  



Kruszakus said:


> Be careful with this "sharing" - Texicorns often bite into each others limbs, often injuring themselves to the point where one dies.


Yeah, I noticed that after awhile. The sad thing is, all of my unicorns died off round Christmas of last year.

The only ones I don't own now that are in the thread are the unicorns and the europeans.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 16, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Nah, it's fine.  Yeah, I noticed that after awhile. The sad thing is, all of my unicorns died off round Christmas of last year.
> 
> The only ones I don't own now that are in the thread are the unicorns and the europeans.


i had texas unicorns housed in 1ftx1ft net cage,8x 3rd instar..over a few weeks 2 got eaten..iv separated them now


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i had texas unicorns housed in 1ftx1ft net cage,8x 3rd instar..over a few weeks 2 got eaten..iv separated them now


Most of mine got eaten by mealworms. :angry: 

I only had one case of cannibalism, but they lived in a 60 cm tall, 60 in length and 30 wide cage. So there was enough room.

Good luck with yours, I had terrible luck with mine.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 17, 2008)

Kay, I lied. Another picture for you.

My subadult male Taiwan flower mantis molted.






He keeps jumping on me! :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Kay, I lied. Another picture for you.My subadult male Taiwan flower mantis molted.
> 
> He keeps jumping on me! :blink:


that means she likes you.. those are cool i get me some :}


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> that means she likes you.. those are cool i get me some :}


Maybe. Or I just smell good. :lol: 

Yeah, they do some of the cutest things. But they're so tiny. He's only an inch long. :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Maybe. Or I just smell good. :lol: Yeah, they do some of the cutest things. But they're so tiny. He's only an inch long. :blink:


ive got exerience with that, i had ameles decolor  

and i,ll get me a cute lil gohst


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ive got exerience with that, i had ameles decolor  and i,ll get me a cute lil gohst


 :lol: Yeah. They seem pretty cool. (I just realized most of my mantids now only get round an inch long... I've gone tiny!)

Good luck with those guys. Very fun, but I'm having a hard time mating mine.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> :lol: Yeah. They seem pretty cool. (I just realized most of my mantids now only get round an inch long... I've gone tiny!)Good luck with those guys. Very fun, but I'm having a hard time mating mine.


yes i,m going over to fly eaters  pseudocreobra etc i just h8 crickets... lol

i,m kinda in for a challenche


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yes i,m going over to fly eaters  pseudocreobra etc i just h8 crickets... loli,m kinda in for a challenche


I used just have cricket eaters. But all the ones I like eat flies... It's worth the change though. (Crickets are evil little buggers.)

Yep. Good luck! They're hardy little things, but keep the humdity high for thier last molt. All mine had messed up wings.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 18, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Nah, it's fine.  Yeah, I noticed that after awhile. The sad thing is, all of my unicorns died off round Christmas of last year.
> 
> The only ones I don't own now that are in the thread are the unicorns and the europeans.


Well - most of my Texicorns died due to cannibalism - females were really ferocious towards the males...

I did not have too much excitement with this species - I'm still trying to find something more unusual...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Well - most of my Texicorns died due to cannibalism - females were really ferocious towards the males...I did not have too much excitement with this species - I'm still trying to find something more unusual...


feathered mantids?


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got some new mantids, so here they are. (Christine you are the best.  )

Hierodula Membranacea (Giant Asian Mantis)

Subadult male

















Subadult female


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I got some new mantids, so here they are. (Christine you are the best.  )Hierodula Membranacea (Giant Asian Mantis)
> 
> Subadult male


who,s the pretty face 'ere eh :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Aug 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> who,s the pretty face 'ere eh :lol:


 :lol: I haven't named them yet, probably get around to it sometime this week.


----------

